# diseño de una bascula



## jaime duende (Nov 26, 2009)

saludos a todos...es la primera vez q me conecto al foro...esta super bn, me ha ayudado en grandes cosas...mi duda es la siguiente...alguien sabe como hacer una bascula digital?? debe ser parecida a las q estan en los supermercados(que te miden altura y peso)...me recomendaron usar un sensor de carga...pienso q son caros ya q solo los he visto para pesar cosas industriales....alguna sugerencia??
lo unico q no puedo usar son microcontroladores(ya q aun no los hemos visto)

gracias por su tiempo y ayuda.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 26, 2009)

Hola jaime duende

Si, realmente las celdas de carga son costosas. dale un vistazo a este enlace.
http://www.omega.com/toc_asp/subsectionSC.asp?subsection=F03&book=Pressure

Por otra parte puedes utilizar un resorte el cual va conectado(Mecanicamente) a una armadura que se va introduciendo en una bobina por la cual circula una corriente alterna. Un PESO determinado hara que entre la armadura en la bibina dependiendo de cuanto pese. esto altera el campo magnetico en cierta cantidad. este cambio lo puedes ampicar a un sistema electronico que convierta ese cambio en una lectura numerica que indique el peso de aquello que modifico el campo magnetico.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jaime duende (Nov 26, 2009)

gracias por tu ayuda..y ps si son caras.....es interesante la sugerencia q me haces..y abusando de tu ayuda..para el medidor de altura??? te comento q quisiera algo similar a lo de una maquina de las q hay en el super..grax


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 26, 2009)

jaime duende: y... mas informacion sobre basculas digitales en : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php
y en Google -> Digital scales. Salu2.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 26, 2009)

jaime duende dijo:


> gracias por tu ayuda..y ps si son caras.....es interesante la sugerencia q me haces..y abusando de tu ayuda..para el medidor de altura??? te comento q quisiera algo similar a lo de una maquina de las q hay en el super..grax


 

Hola jaime duende

Puedes utilizar una vara de suficiente altura. A lo largo de ella puedes colocar emisores de luz y foto sensores.
Al pararse junto a esa vara se reflejara la luz de los emisores de luz contra los foto sensores.
Lo demás creo que te lo puedes imaginar 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jaime duende (Nov 27, 2009)

graxias por sus aportes mr carlos y tecnogirl....la vdd es q dispongo de poco tiempo para llevar a cabo mi proyecto (para ser exactos 1 semana), y para ser honesto , no soy muy bueno en esto de la electronica....pero si tengo alguna duda de como hacer mis conexiones, espero q me puedan auxiliar gracias.....


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2009)

jaime duende dijo:


> GraCias por sus aportes Mr carlos y tecnogirl....la vERDAD es qUE dispongo de poco tiempo para llevar a cabo mi proyecto (para ser exactos 1 semana), y para ser honesto , no soy muy bueno en esto de la electrónica....pero si tengo alguna duda de como hacer mis conexiones, espero qUE me puedan auxiliar gracias.....



*Reglas generales de uso del foro* 
*5. Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.* 
Ver el archivo adjunto 25792

Y además *!! Bienvenido a la comunidad ¡¡*


----------



## FRANZBE (Ene 27, 2010)

Duende como te fue con tu bascula???


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 27, 2010)

Tambien podes hacerlo con un resorte y un pote lineal que por ahi es más facil de traducir.


----------



## Daniel.more (Ene 28, 2010)

hola colegas,una de las empresas de las que he sido tecnico oficial es de la filial alemana mettler toledo,y veo que aqui hay talento...mi opinion es que depende de la precicion que requieras  obtener,si la quieres fina no queda otra que celulas de carga y display.
   como consejo te dare que no tienes que usar sino una sola celda de carga central,que le pongas unos topes mecanicos (uno en cada esquina) bajo la plancha que usaras para medir,asi no se pasara de tolerancia la celula si ejerces una precion demaciado grande sobre ella.


----------

